# 06' Nissan X Trail SE 2.5L - Engine Improvements



## Northern Ride (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi fellow Nissan X Trail (ers),

From Sault Ste. Marie, ON, Canada.

Couple of questions:

1 - What type of cold air intake fits this model? 
2 - Where does one purchase it?
3 - Strut Tower Brace, what type and where does one find this?
4 - Is there a chip to increase power?

Please all guidance is greatly appreciated. I want to have the vehicle ready for the spring. I'll post all the photos of the work completed. But, the work needs to be completed 1st. LOL!

Thank you!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

How about searching the forum for information?

It's all here mate, detailed with photos, reviews and recommendations, so all you need to do is earch for it and spend some time reading.


----------



## labbink (Apr 20, 2012)

Cosmo Racing out of Montreal makes a cold air intake, its the only manufacutrer I've seen that makes one. Its around $120 bucks, which seems cheap compared to any other brands. It claims to increase HP by 7. Im not sure how good the filter cone is, but I bet you could easily buy a universal K&N cone filter to replace it if needed. Otherwise you can get one custom built. E-Z motorsport here in Edmonton said they would do it but it was gonna cost me anywhere from $400-600+. If youre a handyman AIRRAID also makes a custom cold air intake building kit, which requries you to cut and fit your own CAI. Hope that helps,

Lawrence


----------

